# My cobalt collection something about this BLUE i just cant not get excited when i dig some blue lol!!!!



## Dewfus (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Dewfus (Dec 27, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 216043View attachment 216044View attachment 216045View attachment 216046View attachment 216047View attachment 216048View attachment 216049View attachment 216050View attachment 216051View attachment 216052


----------



## Cheryl_CA (May 13, 2021)

Sooo envious!
I mostly collect more modern...(not a digger)....but NOW i'm thinkin' about it!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## treeguyfred (May 23, 2021)

Great collection of blue Dewey! It just keeps getting better pal! 
Thx for posting!
~Fred


----------



## Dewfus (May 23, 2021)

Ty bwey much and





treeguyfred said:


> Great collection of blue Dewey! It just keeps getting better pal!
> Thx for posting!
> ~Fred


Thank you very much and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Toma777 (May 23, 2021)

That's a fantastic collection. I was looking for some cobalt yesterday at the local junk/antique store, and they didn't have a single piece. I only have 2 pieces in my collection. I gave my inkwell to my brother because he liked the look of blue glass, and then he lost it when he didn't pay for his storage unit.

Here's my two pieces, with original corks still in them, from California ghost towns, like Ludlow:


----------



## Dewfus (May 23, 2021)

Cheryl_CA said:


> Sooo envious!
> I mostly collect more modern...(not a digger)....but NOW i'm thinkin' about it!
> Thanks for sharing!


Just made made my day thank you!! Just knowing I  possibly made a new digger out of you warms the heart truely . we need more history savers to help keep the history ali





Toma777 said:


> That's a fantastic collection. I was looking for some cobalt yesterday at the local junk/antique store, and they didn't have a single piece. I only have 2 pieces in my collection. I gave my inkwell to my brother because he liked the look of blue glass, and then he lost it when he didn't pay for his storage unit.
> 
> Here's my two pieces, with original corks still in them, from California ghost towns, like Ludlow:
> 
> View attachment 225648


I ve been lucky one of the spots I go to has had a lot of blue glass there so fun to finds


----------

